# Las bicis para llegar al trabajo



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

Pues como esto de la actitud ecológica y el uso indiscriminado de los combustibles fósiles nos cayó en cuenta a los compañeros y a mí que se puede llegar en bici.

Así que a llegar al trabajo en bici lo curioso es que se pueden ver afuera de los vestidores, ya que no hay un lugar de estacionamiento apropiado.

Una Giant Trance X0.
Una specialized camber.
Una intense spider xvp.
Una ibis mojo hd.

Así que me decidí a realizar este post. 
¿quien más utiliza su bicicleta para ir a trabajar?

Cabe mencionar que es gracioso ver cómo llegamos con casco guantes y lo que se imaginen de protección y quitarse todo ponerte un pantalón arrugado que sale de lo más profundo de la mochila fuera de las instalaciones ya que a la empresa no se puede entrar en short o con casco que no sea el reglamentario. 

Lo bueno es que esta por sumarse una Scott del jefe de seguridad jajaja ojala y así nos den permiso de colocar un estacionamiento adecuado.

Un saludo.


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

Lo divertido es que puedo tomar 2 rutas hacia el trabajo la clásica y peligrosa (sobre el acotamiento) o la divertida (subirme al cerrito bajar como loco y por terracería) en tiempo solo son 5 minutos mas pero es más divertido y seguro (para mí) por el cerro.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

acvdo said:


> Pues como esto de la actitud ecológica y el uso indiscriminado de los combustibles fósiles nos cayó en cuenta a los compañeros y a mí que se puede llegar en bici.
> 
> Así que a llegar al trabajo en bici lo curioso es que se pueden ver afuera de los vestidores, ya que no hay un lugar de estacionamiento apropiado.
> 
> ...


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

jajaja

eso me hace pensar cuando preguntan y cuanto cuesta tu bici? (recuerdo al buen TLB, $2000 en walmart)


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

acvdo said:


> jajaja
> 
> eso me hace pensar cuando preguntan y cuanto cuesta tu bici? (recuerdo al buen TLB, $2000 en walmart)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Los martes he visto las HD en Walmart en 1899 pesotes
Los miércoles en Chedraui en 1799 varos.
En Julio regalado estuvieron en la Comer a 1500 chuchos , yo compre varias que ando vendiendo .

Ja ja ja ya varios compas de profesión o sea 1/2 cuchara traen sus guenas biclas desas.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Yo uso la bici para ir al trabajo tanto como puedo. La limitante aca en el trópico es el clima. En esta epoca del año es muy incómodo porque llegas super sudado a trabajar (en mi caso son solo 10 kilómetros, pero aún así con 32 C a las 8 a. m y 80% de humedad ya se pueden imaginar), y aunque en mi chamba eso digamos que "se vale" (somos algo hippies los que trabajamos en ciencia), la bronca es la incomodidad . Así que mas bien me limito a rodar al trabajo mucho más frecuentemente en invierno y primavera cuando las temperaturas y la humedad bajan considereblemente por acá.

Hay dos rutas para mi chamba: la "roadie" por calles y un pedacito de carretara federal y la "all mountain" o más bien "all jungle"!! por la selva. Uso nomalmente la hardtail (Una GT avalanche) para rodar en las calles y la carretera y la Spesh Pitch cuando se me mete la locura de irme por la selva, pero son como 5 km más y con subidas y bajadas.

Tengo la enorme fortuna de vivir en una ciudad pequeña y rodeada de naturaleza. Hermosa selva por un lado y costa por el otro. De mi casa -que es su casa- a las veredas (single o double tracks) son solo 10 minutos rodando y ya estoy en manchones de selva y monte.

Hay un amigo que tambien rueda en una GT y que tiene con ella desde que lo conozco. La compro en Gainesville, Florida cuando era estudiante allá y tiene como 10 o 15 años con ella o más. Todavía es de las GT "proudly made in California" (¿o Fornicalia?). Anda con unas llantas que ya se les ve el aire y usa un casco que ya debería estar en un museo! 

Otro compañero que es de orígen Vasco, rodaba en una Raleigh inglesa tipo turismo de acero, viejísima y oxidada hasta no poder más, cuando el instituto estaba en el centro histórico y le queda a unas cuantas calles de su casa. Ahora que tenemos nuevas instalaciones y que nos mudamos a las afueras, ya no he visto que se la aviente hasta acá en ese vejestorio, pero bueno no lo dudo, los Vascos son rudos! y yo apenas voy reintegrandome del sabático, así que capaz que si. Un dia le sacaré una foto para que la vean. Es de no creerlo!!! 

Saludos,


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> Uso nomalmente la hardtail (Una GT avalanche) para rodar en las calles y la carretera
> 
> Hay un amigo que tambien rueda en una GT
> 
> ...


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

the last biker said:


> Serengetijack said:
> 
> 
> > Uso nomalmente la hardtail (Una GT avalanche) para rodar en las calles y la carretera
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Jaja, no pos si. Si usan una Ibis HD para ir a chambear,

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

LO que no nos ha comentado acvdo es que para ir a la montaña los fines de semana guardan la HD, la Spider y la Trance XO y sacan las Benotto, las Turbo y las Alubike y a darle !!!!!:thumbsup:

También es broma , no se me vayan a molestar los amigos de la industria bicicletera azteca.


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

para el cerro se me antoja armar una single speed, pero eso hasta el proximo año ando buscando un cuadro bbb.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

acvdo said:


> para el cerro se me antoja armar una single speed, pero eso hasta el proximo año ando buscando un cuadro bbb.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

acvdo , y siempre ya no llegaste con Arturo el domingo 19 de agosto donde quedamos verdad ?

Se esperaban entre 10 y 15 mtbikers y llegaron como 100 hasta de Toluca, Guadalajara y Querétaro, no se diga de Hidalgo, Tlaxcala , Puebla y Veracruz.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

A nosotros no nos dejan. Nos llevan en camioncito al trabajo (excepto mandos medios y superiores que les dan troca). En nuestros campamentos normalmente no se permiten las bicis y aunque se permitieran, en el lugar donde estoy solo hay una pista de unos 700m que hay que compartir con peatones, vehiculos y el limite de velocidad es de 20kmh.

Cuando trabaje en el DF si me iba en bici al trabajo a veces, sobre todo los viernes o sabados y usaba la unica bici que tenia (la que tuviera en turno, una Turbo Excess, Alubike o Giant Warp).

Si tuviera la oportunidad, usaria mi bici de ruta (que es muy sencillita, acero, Sora, ruedas patito, etc.)


----------



## herluf (May 27, 2009)

Me parece bastante estúpida la idea de que no te dejen entrar con casco, pero claro, si no hay una "puerta trasera" o de servicio puede ser un problema, y buen, las empresas por allá se pintan solas para reglas inútiles.
Yo tengo 124km a la chamba, por lo que irme en bici es un poco difícil, pero hasta hace un par de años la bici era mi único medio de transporte. Durante toda mi licenciatura y maestría tome el bus el primer mes y de ahí habré tomado el bus unas 15 veces en total para ir a al uni, de ahí en fuera pura bici. 
Para mi tan importante como el reducir emisiones, es lo bueno que es para la condición, aunque no pasaban de 14km diarios la verdad es que se si se sentía cuando dejaba de hacerlo. 
Como que para commuters, las bicis de la lista arriba me parecen algo caras, aunque si la ruta se presta, puede que valgan la pena. En lo personal prefiero una híbrida para ir a la chamba, y si se ve madreada mejor.


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Ya tengo poco mas de una década que ando de "commuter", no soy constante y varia -como las olas- un tiempo de da por ir seguido y después me entran meses de hueva.

Conmutar en bici puede resultar económico, dados los precios actuales de la gasolina, una bici urbana de entrada o incluso tirandole a media gama puede ser amortizada en el transcurso de un año, de ahí que (para mi personalmente) tiene sentido "estrenar" cada añito. 

Al revenderlas, todavía están flamantes y a un 30% de descuento los compradores están satisfechos, es una situacion win-win pues la bici para entonces ya se pago a si misma.

Cabe decir también que para desplazamientos urbanos, una misera Sirrus, por ejem, de $400 dlls es muy superior a cualquier MTB de alta gama. No hay vuelta de hoja :thumbsup:

Al comenzar a conmutar tuve una epifania: me di cuenta que disfrutaba mucho ir rápido con el menor esfuerzo posible y de ahi comenzó la influencia que evoluciono el rutero en mi. 
Ahora desde hace 12 meses estoy tratando de reconciliarme con la llanta gorda nuevamente.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

herluf said:


> Me parece bastante estúpida la idea de que no te dejen entrar con casco, pero claro, si no hay una "puerta trasera" o de servicio puede ser un problema, y buen, las empresas por allá se pintan solas para reglas inútiles.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## herluf (May 27, 2009)

the last biker said:


> herluf said:
> 
> 
> > Me parece bastante estúpida la idea de que no te dejen entrar con casco, pero claro, si no hay una "puerta trasera" o de servicio puede ser un problema, y buen, las empresas por allá se pintan solas para reglas inútiles.
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Benchmarking......*



herluf said:


> the last biker said:
> 
> 
> > Entiendo perfectamente el hecho de no andar sudado en la chamba, y que si el trabajador quieren entrar sudado, en licras y con casco a la oficina no lo debe hacer por la misma puerta por donde entran los clientes, lo debe hacer por la puerta de atrás, pero en mi opinión, una empresa seria debe ofrecerte justamente esa posibilidad de tener una puerta de atrás y un vestidor/duchas para no andar teniendo que cambiarte en la calle.
> ...


----------



## tj3223 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hola, creo que no me he presentado aunque llevo algunos meses leyendo el foro, soy Eduardo de Querétaro. Y pues yo llego a la chamba en mi bici, creo que se presta debido a que trabajo en la universidad, me queda cerca y en efecto llego con guantes y todo, la mayoría de los estudiantes traen bicis bennoto o tipo SAMS pero en los últimos meses se han dejado ver muchas bicicletas de mejor calidad (por supuesto no Ibis) pero sin duda cada día más personas lo ven como en medio de transporte.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

el problema en lugares como mazatlan, sinaloa; es el clima. es muy humedo y caliente... su te vas a trabajar en bici y estas en una oficina te van a hacer el fuchi porque vas a llegar bien curtido sudado p apestoso:nono:

...apenas que seas instructor de zumba


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rrl said:


> el problema en lugares como mazatlan, sinaloa; es el clima. es muy humedo y caliente... su te vas a trabajar en bici y estas en una oficina te van a hacer el fuchi porque vas a llegar bien curtido sudado p apestoso:nono:
> 
> ...apenas que seas instructor de zumba


:lol: :lol:

Igual para los golfos... digo, los que vivimos en el Golfo. Desde Marzo a Noviembre el clima esta como sauna.

Muy cierto... pero solo que haya duchas en tu trabajo.

O que te pongas de acuerdo con un cuate que tenga troca, se lleve tu cleta al trabajo todos los dias y ya te regresas libre de sudar lo que quieras.

O que te vayas despacititito para que no sudes y con una sombrilla para que no te asolees (y no te sudes).

No, si soluciones hay, el chiste es encontrarles problema :lol: :lol:


----------

